# Truck cleaning track did not know a train was coming.



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They knew it right before it slammed into them, amazing no one got killed.
It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It was on the news.....no one was in the truck at the time.....


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Crikes . The crew probably jangled for life.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One has to wonder why park it on the tracks?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> It was on the news.....no one was in the truck at the time.....


They were in the truck but jumped out when they saw the train was coming.
They were hired to clean up the area.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Whether you know a train is coming or not, you don't park on the tracks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> They were in the truck but jumped out when they saw the train was coming.
> They were hired to clean up the area.


The RR needs to hire smarter workers, that's for sure! Really, you have to be pretty stupid to park on the tracks!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> They were in the truck but jumped out when they saw the train was coming.
> They were hired to clean up the area.


Which means that no one was in the truck at the time of the collision, like I originally said....

Anyway, they certainly had the opposite effect of what they were hired to do.....


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Which means that no one was in the truck at the time of the collision, like I originally said....
> 
> Anyway, they certainly had the opposite effect of what they were hired to do.....


Job security. Someone had to be hired to clean up the debris from the wreck, right?


----------



## Tom A H (Jul 25, 2021)

I worked on building a station for my region’s commuter transit lines. when we were working near the tracks there was always a 3rd party rail safety official in contact with us and the trains via radio. Whenever a train was coming everyone had to swing equipment out of the way and move away from the tracks and face the oncoming train. We also had to report clear over the radio.

Im pretty sure these guys shoudl have had the same protection we had - they must have gotten stuck crossing the tracks or been doing the work without proper authorization.

During the course of building that station I eventually came to realize that all the safety rules were to protect the trains, not us, lol. More than one of these safety guys pointed out to me that all of the rules in his book were printed in blood.


----------

